# Steam key ban risiko



## Ch3lios3 (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich habe mich heute gefragt was passiert, wenn man einen geklauten steam key von z.b.  Einem keystore auf seinem Account aktiviert? 
Wenn dies schließlich von steam bemerkt wird, wird dann nur das Spiel vom Account gelöscht oder wird gleich der ganze Account dicht gemacht?


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Wie meinst du "geklaut"? Ein Key der schon mal bei einem Account aktiviert wurde, kann nicht mehr in einem anderen Account benutzt werden.

Und wie kann man einem Keystore einen Key "klauen"?


----------



## Ch3lios3 (15. Juni 2014)

Soetwas ähnliches wie es bei BF3 passiert ist, als einige Ru Keys von Hexakeys (bin mir nicht ganz sicher) gebannt wurden. 
Ich denke das passiert auch schon, wenn mit einer geklauten Kreditkarte bezahlt wurde (Russland halt )


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Kauf halt nicht auf solchen dubiosen Seiten, dann passiert dir sowas nicht und du musst dir dann nicht solche Fragen stellen.


----------



## Ch3lios3 (15. Juni 2014)

Dennoch stelle ich die Frage.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2014)

Geh auf Nummer sicher und lass es einfach sein. Mit Sicherheit wird das wahrscheinlich niemand beantworten können.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (15. Juni 2014)

Geh auf seriösen Keystore-Seiten (bsp. Gamekeys.biz) und nicht über Privat Händler ala Elitepvpers-Black market..
Dann sollte nichts passieren, selbst bei Keystores.


----------



## Erok (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du mal in Deinen Steam-Account rein schaust, siehst Du auch, woher Du die Games bezogen hast. Das findest Du unter Account-Details.

Entweder steht dort Steam-Shop, dann hast Du das Game direkt bei Steam gekauft, oder es steht Einzelhandel dran. Dann hast Du Dir entweder einen Key in einem Shop gekauft, oder das Game auf DVD irgendwo im Laden gekauft.

Wenn jetzt solch ein Key illegal wäre, dann sperren sie Dir nur dieses Spiel. Es wird weiterhin in Deinem Account angezeigt, aber Du kannst es nicht mehr starten. 

Mehr passiert dabei nicht. 

Das kann Dir übrigens auch mit echten Key`s passieren, die Du als DVD in einem Laden gekauft hast. So wurde einem Bekannten von mir mal ein Key nach 3 Wochen als illegal erkannt. Er musste dann Bilder von der original DVD und der Rechnung etc machen als Beweis.

Greetz Erok


----------



## azzih (15. Juni 2014)

Bei normalen Keys ist das kein Problem, Steam verfolgt das nicht. Allerdings würd ich schon nur bei den großen seriösen Keystores kaufen. Beispielsweise:
G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS 
Buy Cd Game Keys - Online Game Keys Store - GameKeys4all

Gibt sich noch paar andre gute


----------



## natalie (15. Juni 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS
> Buy Cd Game Keys - Online Game Keys Store - GameKeys4all


 Da würde ich von beiden die Finger lassen.
Das erste hat nen Sitz in Hong Kong und beim zweiten finde ich nicht mal ein Impressum und es gibt ne Anleitung auf der Seite, wie man Spiele bei Steam über VPN aktiviert, was ein Verstoß gegen die Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen ist.


----------



## Ch3lios3 (15. Juni 2014)

Naja, 
Da gibt es sicher Leute die argumentieren,  dass sie in Russland im Urlaub waren etc....


----------



## natalie (15. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal eine Liste erstellt mit autorisierten Steam Key Shops:
Get Games - Buy digital download games for PC and Mac
Green Man Gaming
GamersGate Summer Sale
GameFly Digital
Gamestop - Download von PC-Spielen
Spiele online kaufen, Games downloaden - Einfach, sicher und schnell - McGame.com
Spiele Download, Games online kaufen, PC, Mac - Gamesrocket

Wenn man da regelmäßig reinschaut, findet man schon das eine oder andere gute Angebot, auch wenn sie in der Regel teurer sind als nicht-autorisierte Key-Shops. Dafür ist man aber auf der sicheren Seite und muss sich die Frage, ob der Steam-Account geschlossen wird, erst gar nicht stellen.


----------



## dsdenni (15. Juni 2014)

natalie schrieb:


> Da würde ich von beiden die Finger lassen.
> Das erste hat nen Sitz in Hong Kong und beim zweiten finde ich nicht mal ein Impressum und es gibt ne Anleitung auf der Seite, wie man Spiele bei Steam über VPN aktiviert, was ein Verstoß gegen die Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen ist.



MMOGA hat "ihren Sitz auch in HongKong". Sicherlich nur damit man ihnen nix andrehen kann. Trotzdem ist es ein super Key Shop


----------



## addicTix (15. Juni 2014)

Hab schon einige RU Keys aktiviert, kein Ban.
Auch schon hunderte von normalen Keys ( WW, RoW, Retail etc. ), auch kein Ban.

Da wird nix passieren wenn du auf Seiten wie gk4.me , mmoga.de und sowas kaufst.
Einfach auf Trustpilot schauen wie der Shop bewertet wurde, wenn überwiegend gut kannste nich viel falsch machen.


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2014)

Ch3lios3 schrieb:


> Naja,
> Da gibt es sicher Leute die argumentieren,  dass sie in Russland im Urlaub waren etc....


Bringt ihnen nichts das Spiel wird trotzdem gelöscht.
Sollten zuviele RU Keys im Account aktiv sein, kann es sogar vorkommen das sie den Account sperren wenn es rauskommt.

Wenn ein Key "gestohlen" ist, dann kann der eigentliche Besitzer sich an den Steam Support wenden und diese verlangen dann von beiden Seiten die Rechnung sowvie ein Bild vom Key.
Sollte nun bei dem einen eine Rechnung aus einem Keyshop stammen, dann kann dieser sich vom Key verabschieden und ggf. sogar einen Accountsperre riskieren. Ob es ein Permaban ist oder nur ein 3-Tages-Ban (gibt es als Verwarnung) entscheidet dann der Support.



natalie schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal eine Liste erstellt mit autorisierten Steam Key Shops:
> Get Games - Buy digital download games for PC and Mac
> Green Man Gaming
> GamersGate Summer Sale
> ...


Da fehlen aber noch ein paar Shops^^ 

Impluse
Amazon/Amazon.de/Amazon.co.uk/Amazon.fr/Amazon.it/usw.
Shopto
Gamefly Downloads
Beamdog
Nuuvem

Das wären dann alle 

-----------

G2Play, Fast2Play, MMOGA, G2A und wie sie alle heissen würde ich nichtmal anpacken wenn die Keys nen Euro kosten würden, da ist mir mein Account zuviel wert.


----------



## addicTix (15. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> G2Play, Fast2Play, MMOGA, G2A und wie sie alle heissen würde ich nichtmal anpacken wenn die Keys nen Euro kosten würden, da ist mir mein Account zuviel wert.


 
Ich hab da jetzt schon häufiger meine Keys bestellt  
Was ist daran denn falsch ? Hab noch keine Probleme gehabt und das erste mal keys bestellt hab ich ~2011
Viele meiner Kollegen kaufen dort ihre Keys, würde mich echt wundern wenn die gestohlen wären.

Btw, Crystal-Games.net schickt sogar auf Wunsch für 3€ die Verpackung mit CD und dem Key den sie dir per Mail geschickt haben, da würd ich sagen ist nix gestohlen dann


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Ich hab da jetzt schon häufiger meine Keys bestellt
> Was ist daran denn falsch ? Hab noch keine Probleme gehabt und das erste mal keys bestellt hab ich ~2011
> Viele meiner Kollegen kaufen dort ihre Keys, würde mich echt wundern wenn die gestohlen wären.
> 
> Btw, Crystal-Games.net schickt sogar auf Wunsch für 3€ die Verpackung mit CD und dem Key den sie dir per Mail geschickt haben, da würd ich sagen ist nix gestohlen dann


http://mobile.pcgameshardware.de/Ur...Datentraeger-verstoesst-Urheberrecht-1115376/

Das sagt alles und es ist egal ob sie die cd/verpackung für 3 euro nachschicken,  sobald sie die Verpackung öffnen und den key so verkaufen machen sie sich strafbar.  

bei mmoga reicht ein blick in die agbs,  was poker schon häufiger geschrieben hat und er kennt sich damit aus. 

du kannst aber gerne den steam Support fragen indem du einfach mal hinschreibst und fragst ob es ok ist das du bei mmoga deine Spiele kaufst.  mal schauen wie lange dein account dann noch aktiv ist


----------



## addicTix (16. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht
> 
> Das sagt alles und es ist egal ob sie die cd/verpackung für 3 euro nachschicken,  sobald sie die Verpackung öffnen und den key so verkaufen machen sie sich strafbar.
> 
> ...


 

Okay das ist echt hart.
Dann werd ich in Zukunft wohl meine Games dort nicht mehr kaufen


----------



## azzih (17. Juni 2014)

Quark hab schon mehr als 30 Keys bei G2play gekauft nie irgend was passiert immer alles super geklappt. Hab auch mal Steam Support direkt angeschrieben das sie mir ein russischen Key löschen weil das Spiel wieder Erwarten nicht runterladbar war, haben sie ohne Mucken gemacht. Fakt ist einfach das Steam nichts gegen eingebundene Keys unternimmt, es gibt quasi kein Risiko dabei. Und natürlich haben die Key Firmen ihre Sitze nicht in Deutschland, was denkt ihr woher die ihre billigen Keys herhaben? Bestimmt nicht indem sie Deutsche Retailspiele auspacken


----------



## Tierce (17. Juni 2014)

Ich kaufe mir am Wochenende oft Drogen. Aber keine harten. Ich wurde noch nie erwischt, also denke ich dass das nicht illegal ist.



15-30 Euro sind doch nicht viel für etwas was man wirklich haben will. Also entweder gebe ich das Geld dafür aus, oder ich warte bis es billiger wird.


----------



## mkay87 (17. Juni 2014)

Ch3lios3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mich heute gefragt was passiert, wenn man einen geklauten steam key von z.b.  Einem keystore auf seinem Account aktiviert?
> Wenn dies schließlich von steam bemerkt wird, wird dann nur das Spiel vom Account gelöscht oder wird gleich der ganze Account dicht gemacht?


 
Da wird nur das jeweilige Spiel gelöscht.


----------



## Ch3lios3 (17. Juni 2014)

Für Studenten und Schüler ist das schon ein gewisser unterschied


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juni 2014)

Ich habe etliche russische, polnisch oder Spiele von sonst wo. Manche mit Region-Lock (Arma 3), manche ohne (Black Ops). Alle mit VPN aktiviert und die mit Region-Lock muss man halt über Shortcut starten. Alles kein Problem. Nur will ich halt zum Beispiel für Black Ops, nur für den Zombie Mode 60€ ausgeben wenn ich schon alle DLC's + Hauptspiel auf der 360 habe.  Ich hatte mal ganz dreist den Steam-Support gefragt, ob sie mir den Region-Lock entfernen könnten bei Arma 3. Sie meinten nur, da dass Spiel nicht bei uns gekauft würde und es deswegen nicht möglich wäre. Kein Verweis auf AGB oder ähnliches 
Bei mir geht es nicht ums knausern, sondern größtenteils um die Uncut-Versionen oder halt eben die beschriebene Situation mit Black Ops. Oder weil mir Spiele wie Arma 3 auch keine 50€ wert sind.


----------



## Nils_93 (17. Juni 2014)

Tierce schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir am Wochenende oft Drogen. Aber keine harten. Ich wurde noch nie erwischt, also denke ich dass das nicht illegal ist.
> 
> 
> 
> 15-30 Euro sind doch nicht viel für etwas was man wirklich haben will. Also entweder gebe ich das Geld dafür aus, oder ich warte bis es billiger wird.


 
Erster Teil stimme ich dir zu - zweiter auch, wenn auch nur teilweise, denn: wären es nur maximal 30 Euro wäre alles ok. Aber bei UVPs von 60 Euro für Spiele wie Watchdogs etc gucke ich erstmal ob ich nicht sparen kann. Denn für 60 öcken Netto muss ich auch fast einen ganzen Tag arbeiten!


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ich habe etliche russische, polnisch oder Spiele von sonst wo. Manche mit Region-Lock (Arma 3), manche ohne (Black Ops). Alle mit VPN aktiviert und die mit Region-Lock muss man halt über Shortcut starten. Alles kein Problem. Nur will ich halt zum Beispiel für Black Ops, nur für den Zombie Mode 60€ ausgeben wenn ich schon alle DLC's + Hauptspiel auf der 360 habe.  Ich hatte mal ganz dreist den Steam-Support gefragt, ob sie mir den Region-Lock entfernen könnten bei Arma 3. Sie meinten nur, da dass Spiel nicht bei uns gekauft würde und es deswegen nicht möglich wäre. Kein Verweis auf AGB oder ähnliches
> Bei mir geht es nicht ums knausern, sondern größtenteils um die Uncut-Versionen oder halt eben die beschriebene Situation mit Black Ops. Oder weil mir Spiele wie Arma 3 auch keine 50€ wert sind.



Merkste gar nicht wie oft du dir selber widersprichst oder? Um so erstaunlicher find ich die persönliche Werteinschätzung Black Ops + alles DLC kaufen aber ARMA 3 ist keine 50€ wert?! Na da...

Genauso schön zu beobachten wie keiner Spiele bei Steam kaufen will weil zu teuer und DRM. Allein die Ankündigung zum Steam Summersale weckt die verborgenen Geister und plötzlich wollen alle Geld bei Steam ausgeben weil sie 5€ sparen können.Ne lass mal...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Juni 2014)

Arma 3 ist eben Simulation kein Black ops ala COD mist  Kein wunder das es COD Spielern nicht gefällt


----------



## Shona (19. Juni 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> Quark hab schon mehr als 30 Keys bei G2play gekauft nie irgend was passiert immer alles super geklappt. Hab auch mal Steam Support direkt angeschrieben das sie mir ein russischen Key löschen weil das Spiel wieder Erwarten nicht runterladbar war, haben sie ohne Mucken gemacht. Fakt ist einfach das Steam nichts gegen eingebundene Keys unternimmt, es gibt quasi kein Risiko dabei. Und natürlich haben die Key Firmen ihre Sitze nicht in Deutschland, was denkt ihr woher die ihre billigen Keys herhaben? Bestimmt nicht indem sie Deutsche Retailspiele auspacken


Dann verweise ich mal auf die Antwort von Poker hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/337921-steam-summer-sale-19-30-06-a-6.html#post6532516 der Anwalt ist und immer wieder davor warnt.

Das G2Play nicht sauber ist siehst du hier G2-play-dot-net Legal or not? - Steam Users' Forums & hier G2 Play and Steam - Page 2 - Steam Users' Forums (letzter Beitrag des Thread ist von einem Steam Mitarbeiter) & hier << Unauthorized Reseller >>.NET - Steam Users' Forums


Und zu deiner Theorie bezüglich der Keys, das ganze sieht ungefähr so aus wenn diese eine Lieferung bekommen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen löscht der Steam Support jedes Spiel das man will ohne nachzufragen woher der Key/das Spiel stammt... 
Man kann sogar Keys vom Support aktivieren lassen oder eine Cut/Uncut tauschen lassen, dies geht aber nur mit US/UK Versionen eines Spiels.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Juni 2014)

Schön, ich will aber keine 50 Euro für ein verbuggtes Spiel mit sehr schlechter Ressourcen-Nutzung ausgeben. Ich kaufe oft bei Steam, und gerne. Auch wenn nicht Summer-Sale ist. Ist doch meine Sache für welches Spiel ich viel Geld ausgeben will und für welches nicht. Wenn mir der Zombie-Modus in Black Ops gefällt und ich damals fast jeden Tag Black Ops gespielt habe, dann kaufe ich mir gerne die Zombie-Maps. War aber klar, weil ich gerne den Zombie-Modus von CoD zocke oder MW3 mir Spass macht bin ich ja scheinbar nicht lebenswert. Nebenbei bemerkt habe ich CoD seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr angerührt. Aber CoD, wie kann man denn so einen Mist gut finden, da nimmt man lieber viel intellektuellere Spiele/Mods wie Altis Life oder Battlefield, denn dort sammelt sich bekanntlich die Elite 
Übrigens habe ich mittlerweile Arma 3 (RU) löschen lassen und es mir gestern im Sale gekauft.


----------

